# O/T RIP Andy Griffith



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dopey Opey is real sad today. RIP gentle soul.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yep ole Matlock gone on to try cases in the Big Court House in the Sky. Rip Andy Griffith.


----------



## C_Heath (Aug 10, 2003)

I live in the Actual "Mayberry" and you can only imagine how many news vans are here. Looks like the superbowl is in town. Either that or the Stones.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't share AG's political view- Howard's either- but he was a good guy; Nobody to replace people like him, sadly.
That was a era we'll never see again.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Very sad...his show gave so many common sense life lessons mixed in with laughs...RIP


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The shows with Andy and Barney are some of the best ever made, just good fun. I'll watch the reruns forever. Andy and Barney are gone, so is Goober. Who is left besides Gomer? RIP Sheriff

There was a pharmacy in Vernon Alabama I used to call on in the 90's, the owner/pharmacist had a perfect Mayberry Police Department 1962 Galaxie that he drove to work and parked under a carport many days. Old radio and aerial, gumball light, I wonder if it is still there. The show had a lot of serious fans, still does.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*andy show*

opie howard gomer helen themalu eilly


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

urnuts said:


> . . . Nobody to replace people like him, sadly.
> That was a era we'll never see again.


 
Very true. And TV shows nowadays? Will someone, someday, note with deep regret the passing of "Snooki?" I can't fathom it. RIP Andy.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

What few people remember is Andy started out as a comedian. He used the back woods accent to spin and describe things just strange to a poor ol' country boy. If you can, find a recording of his "What it was, was Football" and "Romeo and Juliet"

Later The gee my age is showing Rockinator


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I knew he was a comedian and I even remember him having a Gospel album out in the mid to late 70's I believe. I also remember him being in the movie,"Make Room for Seargeant." My question is was that before or after his series had started?


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Sad news indeed. 
Clean, wholesome and heartfelt comedy the likes of which won't be seen again.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sad news. RIP Andy. I still watch the show all the time. One of my favorites. Dave.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

sjracer said:


> I knew he was a comedian and I even remember him having a Gospel album out in the mid to late 70's I believe. I also remember him being in the movie,"Make Room for Seargeant." My question is was that before or after his series had started?


Actually the Movie was "No Time for Sargents" I believe it was before his TV show. I think he won at least one Grammy for his Gospel Music.

If you do a google search for "What it was was football" you will find that and many more cuts from his comedy albums. He worked clean, as you would expect, and he was funny, kind of in a "Hee Haw" way.

Later, The I grew up watching Andy and Don and I do miss those days Rockinator


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Tell you something else.....*

The shows were always funny- I still watch them and love them- but many had an important message... be it honesty or courage or thinking of more than ones self; there were a few that were downright powerful and a couple that will still bring a tear to my eye.
Good Stuff..... and now, as mentioned by another here.... we have Jersey Shore. God help us.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

God helps them that helps themslves


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*R.I.P Mr. Griffith*

This was truly a sad day for me. I have actually used his line "no excuse Sir" many times to get me out of trouble... 

Jeff


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

urnuts said:


> Nobody to replace people like him, sadly.
> That was a era we'll never see again.


Very well said.

40, 50, 60 even 70 (The Lone Ranger was made in the mid 1940s) years later, shows from that era are still more watchable than 99% of the junk available today. We often talk about the actors, but the writers (and producers) from that era were special people and have no equal today.

The sad part is the reason we have reality shows and all the other unwatchable TV is because enough people actually do watch it. And that is a sad commentary.

RIP Andy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone remember his late 70s, made for tv movie, the "Salvage I" ???
I was in Seattle in 03, the same week that billionaire put his own spaceship in space.
I thought about that movie then. He was ahead of his time, so to speak.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . Anyone remember his late 70s, made for tv movie, the "Salvage I" ??? . . .


 
Yes I do remember it. I was a space junkie as a kid growing up in the '70s.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Anyone remember his late 70s, made for tv movie, the "Salvage I" ???
> I was in Seattle in 03, the same week that billionaire put his own spaceship in space.
> I thought about that movie then. He was ahead of his time, so to speak.


Yes! actually had a conversation about that show at work a few weeks back.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

urnuts said:


> The shows were always funny- I still watch them and love them- but many had an important message... be it honesty or courage or thinking of more than ones self; there were a few that were downright powerful and a couple that will still bring a tear to my eye.
> Good Stuff..... and now, as mentioned by another here.... we have Jersey Shore. God help us.


If Bruce Jenner had access to a time machine,and went into the future to find that he,one of the greatest athletes that ever lived,was someday going to end up as a background character in a show called "Keeping Up With The Kardashians",he probably would have went back and rented a cabin in the woods and drank himself to death.

Defiently one of the greatest tv shows of all time.Growing up,it was ALWAYS on.Either that or I Love Lucy.I never loved Lucy. Never even liked her.

I think that the genius of the show was that everyone on the show besides Andy was just as much a star as Andy was.SOme great characters,Gomer,Goober,Floyd The Barber,Otis the drunk,and quite a few more.They were all just as much a big part of the show as the main guy,Andy,was.

I dont think anyone ever really picked up on that again until Seinfeld.

RIP Andy.Thanks for the laughs.

Mike


----------

